

StartupBus community is about to explode - ideaburner1
http://www.karolis.info/post/3287876055/startupbus-community-is-about-to-get-much-larger

======
idlewords
I took this literally (maybe a Speed kind of scenario?) and got super excited.

~~~
ovi256
Real explosions are cooler than marketing blog posts :)

~~~
justinisaf
Not for the people on the bus :)

------
dustineichler
Call me old school, but this is called college. I already lived through this
once. Although good times, I don't like smelling like week old laundry.

------
regularfry
I can't read a sentence ending in "...is about to explode" without being put
in mind of a low-rent press release from an idea-free MBA's idea of a startup.

Not that I think that's what this is, it's just an unfortunate turn of phrase.

------
bemmu
Getting motion sick just imagining it

~~~
jhuckestein
We could get a motion sickness pills company to sponsor this. (I'm not even
kidding)

------
danvoell
I've got a few invites for Chicago post if interested.

------
fleitz
If anyone wants an invite I've still got two.

~~~
fleitz
all gone now.

~~~
justinisaf
I've got a few left, post here if you're interested

